# Scotch vs. Bourbon



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm new to CS and there is nothing more perfect than smoking a cigar with scotch. Since I'm new, I'm curious what others in the jungle prefer with their cigar ... scotch or bourbon. :al


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

depends on the cigar and my mood they both can be fantastic.


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

I've smoked with both. I prefer scotch over bourbon because scotch has the right "bite" to it, whereas I find bourbon to be a bit too sweet to go with say, an Opus X


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

gvarsity said:


> depends on the cigar and my mood they both can be fantastic.


Wow, I didn't even realize that some cigars could be better with bourbon and better with scotch! Just shows you how much I have to learn. I'm curious what people drink with what cigar.

I feel like a new world of cigars and liquor is about to open up to me ...


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Single Malts...hands down :al


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

ill prefer some conac or some fine wine....


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

RJT said:


> Single Malts...hands down :al


:tpd:

I didn't know there was anything else ....:tu

Maybe a good cognac as well.


----------



## SingleMaltScott (Jan 13, 2007)

Single Malt Scotches and Single Barrel Bourbons can both be excellent accompaniements to fine cigars. Chose your Scotch with your spicier cigars, your Bourbon with sweeter. For example, have Bourbon with an Ashton Aged Maduro, while a good Single Malt, say Dalwhinnie, would be a great match with a VSG.
Aged Tequila and Aged Rums can also be wonderful pairings. Have some fun with it!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

The Dakotan said:


> I'm new to CS and there is nothing more perfect than smoking a cigar with scotch. Since I'm new, I'm curious what others in the jungle prefer with their cigar ... scotch or bourbon. :al


*RUM!!!! *Where's the rum?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> *RUM!!!! *Where's the rum?


Amen I dig Rum with a cigar the most. I like Single Malts quite a bit with certain cigars (particularly anything Robiana), but I have been grazing back into the bourbon area as of late. A couple of days ago I purchased some Evan Williams Single Barrel and I must say for the money I was impressed.

I think both have their virtues, but if I had to choose I would at this point still go with a Single Malt or high end blended scotch.

ATL


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

Doesn't matter....as long as it's quality, scotch, whiskey, or bourbon, they all work for me.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

Neither. I like the very peaty Islay scotches which seem to overpower most cigars. And since I'm a big fan of the rum I find the sweetness of bourbon to be too redundant on the taste buds. Lately I've been trying various rye whiskeys and their earthy, grassy taste seems to mesh pretty nicely with tobacco.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

As much as I love a good single-malt with a cigar, to me, nothing beats a nice Grand Marnier... this is well-documented!


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Scotch is my favorite spirit overall, but with a cigar I'll usually choose Rum.

My favorite beverage accompaniment for a cigar is coffee/espresso.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I love both,
Scoth-Speyside
Bourbon-Evan Williams Single Barrel


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

This is like asking me to pick between my two Children - I just won't do it I tell you. 

For Patriotic reasons I will go with Bourbon, but you put a 21 year Old Chivas (that's right a blend) or a 16 year Lagavulin in front of me and I might forget the old stars and stripes for awhile. 

In short I love them both and there is a time and place for each.

BillyBarue


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

I like blended scotch my go to right now is Pinch (dimple). I mix mine with Amaretto and ice. It's an old drink called the godfather. Try it. I am open to new scotches. 

The price is fair at about 27 dollars for the 750 size.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

bourbon is good, but scotch is better.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

The Dakotan said:


> I'm new to CS and there is nothing more perfect than smoking a cigar with scotch. Since I'm new, I'm curious what others in the jungle prefer with their cigar ... scotch or bourbon. :al


BOURBON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :ss:tu:dr


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the answer to every question is BOURBON! :al


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

I like slightly cut scotch with most cigars, and bourbon (Jim Beam) for drinking.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Bourbon every time.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> *RUM!!!! *Where's the rum?


Yeah!!!

My top preference is good rum ... but scotch and bourbon are both good (depending on my mood).


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Both are great but I usually drink Bourbon because it costs less.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

> I love them both and there is a time and place for each.


Amen.


----------



## Dubxl152 (Jun 10, 2007)

Ok i hope you guys dont slaughter me but sometimes i like a nice glass of port with my cigar or a nice brandy ..... never really developed a taste for bourbon or scotch. If i had to pick one it would be scotch.


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

No Pinch scotch drinkers? I think it's a great blended one.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Dubxl152 said:


> Ok i hope you guys dont slaughter me but sometimes i like a nice glass of port with my cigar or a nice brandy ..... never really developed a taste for bourbon or scotch. If i had to pick one it would be scotch.


I usually only drink scotch and bourbon, but I have found that port does go well with sweeter cigars, especially cameroons. But as for scotch or bourbon I like them equally.


----------



## Mr. Pink (Oct 22, 2005)

Bourbon is the nectar of the gods. There's some beautiful stuff (and some bogus pretenders) coming out of Kentucky these days. Never cared for scotch and it's funky "bite" is not something I intend to acquire a taste for, even after many attempts. Television made scotch so popular, not it's flavor, I'm convinced of it. "Care for a drink?" "Scotch" - every dang time. So boubon it is. I'll also second the notion of port with a stick as well. Very nice.

BTW: Last summer I went on the quest for the PERFECT Manhattan. I tried it all in every conceivable way. Can't say why, but Canadian whiskeys make far better Manhattan's than bourbon, even though the receipe says different. Put 'em head to head and see if you don't believe me.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Don't know about a Manhattan, but I prefer Crown with Ginger over other whiskeys with Ginger Ale. The "Drunkards' Drink".


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

Bourbon - hands down


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

> Have some fun with it!


Truer words have never been spoken. If it tastes good to you it's right. If it ain't fun...it's wrong!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

I have a bottle of the dalmore single malt, Ausbauch german bourbon and pinch, to give a little variety. Like smoking cigars i cant stand just drinking one type. Ill even live on the edge in the moring and drink a cup of vanilla biscotti coffee wich is awsome with a good morning cigar.
:ss


----------

